

'Foodini' machine lets you print edible burgers, pizza - aaron695
http://edition.cnn.com/2014/11/06/tech/innovation/foodini-machine-print-food/index.html

======
wanda
Not exactly a Replicator. You need to prepare the ingredients yourself or buy
prepped "ingredient capsules" \-- for specific meals.

So, if you have the ingredients, why would you drop $1300 to print the meal
rather than make it yourself?

If you could buy a generic all-purpose capsule that was basically a raw food
supplement, which could then be used to print many different meals, then it
might make more sense.

~~~
zyxley
This is about what I thought. If it needs effectively the same prep work as a
normal meal, plus cooking, there's basically no reason for anybody to go to
the extra hassle of shuffling stuff in and out of the machine versus just
doing the middle step themselves.

The only actual draw I can see here is for professional chefs making artistic
or experimental dishes (for example, complicated multilevel cakes), and even
then, since it's just extruding raw ingredients, I'd be surprised if there's
much if anything complicated that it can "build" out of anything softer than
cookie dough or decorative icing.

------
JoeAltmaier
Desserts seem to be the best bet - the macaroons and cookies didn't look too
bad...

------
lafar6502
yuck, a pulp sculpture just realized I don't want to know how modern food is
made

------
zaptheimpaler
holy shit the future is here.

